# Fuji



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

This arrived today working well and set to the correct time/day/date.










It is an unusual design and I have drawn a blank while searching Google.

Does anyone have any information on the manufacturer?

On the dial is the legend-

FUJI SKY MACH-V 25 JEWELS .


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

It appears to be one of the Japanese camera companies that, in the 60's/70's tried their hands at watches. Ricoh did the same sort of watch also.


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

Try searching fujitime , they still produce watches.

Fujitime

From Chinese Watch Industry Wiki

Jump to: navigation, search

Fujitime brand is owned by Central Resources Oriental Limited, founded in Hong Kong in 1980. Early examples of Fujitime watches have been found with a largely plastic movement signed 'Fujitime Japan' so a direct manufacturing link with Japan must have existed at some time. For many years, Fujitime watches have been made in Hong Kong using imported Japanese Miyota mechanical and quartz movements. Very recently, in the automatic models the Miyota movement has been substituted by the dimensionally and functionally equivalent Dixmont-Guangzhou DG28. Fujitime watches have a conservative Japanese style, strongly reminiscent of the Orient brand. At one time, Fujitime watches sold strongly in Central and Eastern Europe.

Although the Fujitime website no longer exists, Fujitime watches continue to be available for sale. The brand is sometimes rendered Fuji Time.

Links

http://www.rbbigtime.com/fuji.htm

martyn


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank you guys, I had an inkling that there may have been a tie up with Fuji cameras.


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

I dont think it is related to the camera company.

http://www.fujiwatch.com/


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Here's another picture of the Fuji. :man_in_love:

I think it is a rather fetching design but one or two people who have seen it think that it's hideous. :dontgetit:

Shows what poor taste some of my acquaintances have. :hypocrite:


----------

